# Eastern Hungarian All Breeds Show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some pics of my birds I entered in the show, and my 1st place saddle and 4th in the best of show parade.

My winner



















My blue bars waiting to be judged.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The show hall


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That a lot of birds I sure like the looks of the first bird, thanks for the pics.
Dave


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- your birds look great and quite comfotable being in front of strangers and judges. Keep up the great work.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Great looking birds


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice birds . That was a nice show . My grand daughters two pigeons were champion of there breeds at that show with her brunner pouters and her voorburg shield croppers . she was also the jr.champion.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> Nice birds . That was a nice show . My grand daughters two pigeons were champion of their breeds at that show with her brunner pouters and her voorburg shield croppers . she was also the jr.champion.


 Yes, I saw her with her birds. She has some very nice birds. Tell he congrats on he wins. She has to have good birds to win consistently like that.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

she does have nice birds and she works hard to keep them in good shape .


----------

